# Bored of the numbers i'm making.



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

So, my z is only making about 310 horsepower(355 with nitrous) and I have simply become bored with it. Used to be I would go to the track and lay it out to anyone that was there. lately, the joys i once held are gone. replaced by sheer boredom. My question is thus. I have a pair of t25 ball bearing turbos and a 50 shot of nitrous. what would be the best turbo for me to upgrade? i don't want to add more squirt, because i heard too large a shot will hurt the engine quicker than a smaller shot. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance.


----------

